# How rare is a numbers matching car?



## F-RICE (May 11, 2009)

My mom bought a 66 gto new in april of 66 and we have had it ever since. Its a number 2 car thats been in the same heated garage since new. I guess what im asking is how rare is it that i still have my moms number matching garage kept 66 ?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I would say more rare than numbers matching is that your family is the original owner...how 'bout some pics???...
Bill


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

F-RICE said:


> My mom bought a 66 gto new in april of 66 and we have had it ever since. Its a number 2 car thats been in the same heated garage since new. I guess what im asking is how rare is it that i still have my moms number matching garage kept 66 ?



Another point to consider -- if the car is basically a "survivor" that has not had a lot of restoration work done to it, and its in good shape, might also make it more rare. Good luck and be nice to your Mom.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Right, #'s matching is not as rare as a 1 owner car. Both together = WIN!!


----------



## F-RICE (May 11, 2009)

My mom went to the pontiac dealer in 66 to buy a station wagon but they had a candle light cream " pale yellow" gto on the showroom floor, after she saw it she told my dad I want that car or nothing , he said what the hell are you going to do with that. She said if i dont get that yellow car i want to go home and i dont want anything; so he bought it. She drove it for 8 years , then one day the battery died and their it sat in our heated garage till 1988, when i said i want to drive it, so we changed the battery and tuned it up. I drove it for 6 months then put it back away till now. The only things ever done were a rebuild of the original motor and repainted it factory candle light cream. Its pretty close to showroom new thanks to a heated garage all these years. My mom passed in 99 so now the car is in my name , so its not a one owner anymore. Evertime i ever think about selling it my friends say im crazy, that i will never be able to get an original car like that again and that the gto is family. Which is true because the gto was in my garage before i was ever here " Im 39 " . Anyway thanks for listining to me ramble. Rob


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

F-Rice, it's still an "original family" car, basically one owner in my book. The fact that it's a '66GTO and the fact it's been in your garage since day one would make it priceless to me, if I were in your shoes. $$$$$ cant' replace sentiment and memories. Consider long and hard before you think of selling it. (and if you DO want to sell it, tell us first!!)
Jeff


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

my dad bought his new in 66. my parents went on their honeymoon to niagra falls and when i was born in 1970 he picked me up from the hospital in her. his parents loaned him the additional money needed for the $2800 purchase. now after sitting in his garage since 1981, and his passing in 2007, i'm in the middle of a frame off resto which is going pretty nicely. your car sounds awesome. i wouldnt sell such an irreplaceable car, i think you might regret it. i cant wait to drive dads again. if you can put up some pics we would love to see her. good luck.
john.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

very very very rare - if you can keep it, do- you will regret selling it because you can NEVER replace it- how many miles? if she only drove it 4 8years then it is probably low- sounds like a vehicle you should keep in your family


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Pics please!


----------



## F-RICE (May 11, 2009)

I just put up two pictures under my photos, but when i look it says images pending . I think they should be up soon.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I see it's got Soft Ray tinted glass all 'round. Is it a factory Air Conditioned car? Very nice car. If I were as fortunate as you, I would KEEP IT!!!


----------



## F-RICE (May 11, 2009)

Yes it does have factory AC. Thanks for pointing out about different glass. I never knew cars with AC had special glass. How did you know that? Is the color a little different? It also has power steering and brakes. The real part about the car that i find amazing is the roof still looks just like it did when it rolled off the showroom floor. You would think after all these years it would have gotten dry and cracked. I have to show you guy a pic of the inside and the dash, how it looks like its brand new and how nothing ever got dry and cracked. I guess its bacause thats how they made cars back then, built to last. Who says america doesnt know how to build cars.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

ahh yes just saw the pics- georgeous


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, the AC cars came with a really attractive, green tinted glass called "Soft Ray" and sometimes "EZ-Eye". It kept the interior cooler and made the AC more effective. A lot of GTO's had a Soft Ray windshield, but the rest of the glass is clear. (My '67 is that way). My'65 was ordered with a Soft Ray windshield too, but had clear side glass. In about 1983, I pulled all of the Soft Ray glass out of a wrecked Iris Mist '65 Lemans with A/C and put it in my '65. Car looks great with the green glass. (I sure wish I bought that LeMans, though!!!). Your '66 is a truly unmolested, original car of high quality and integrity. KEEP IT!!!


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

My '66 is exactly like yours, except for the one owner part of course. I think it's a great color combo and didn't hesitate one bit to paint mine back the factory candelite cream with the black vinyl top. Factory a/c with soft ray glass for mine also. I wouldn't sell it, no way, no how.:cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My `65 has soft ray glass all the way around, it does looks nice!


----------



## g-mack (May 22, 2008)

I got mine a couple years ago from the original owner. He was having a hard time parting with it. Great to talk to the single owner because he was able to tell me all the history of the car, service and otherwise. I'll definitely get a hold of him first if I ever want to sell it.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

very nice...thanks for sharing...
Bill


----------

